# Problème lecteur de carte SD



## Loup_Fenrir (28 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Après quelques recherches infructueuses je me tourne vers vous pour solliciter votre aide.

J'utilise un MBP 13" de mi-2009 avec SL installé en septembre.

Mon MBP ne reconnait plus ma carte SD. Quand je l'insère rien ne se produit.
Je ne suis pas sur d'avoir utiliser le port SD depuis que j'ai mis SL en septembre dernier. Ce qui est sur c'est que ce port a déjà marché par le passé.

Merci de votre aide !

Bon dimanche!


----------



## anneee (28 Février 2010)

Loup_Fenrir a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Après quelques recherches infructueuses je me tourne vers vous pour solliciter votre aide.
> 
> ...



Ton lecteur a t-il déjà fonctionné avec cette carte?

Si ce n'est pas le cas, vérifie le formatage de ta carte.


----------



## Loup_Fenrir (28 Février 2010)

Oui il a déjà fonctionné sous Leopard avec cette carte.
Je ne suis pas sur de l'avoir utilisé sous Snow leopard.

Dans l'utilitaire de disque ma carte n'apparait même pas


----------



## anneee (28 Février 2010)

Peux-tu tester avec une autre carte sd?


----------



## Loup_Fenrir (28 Février 2010)

malheureusement je n'en ai qu'une seule.

PS : quand je branche l'appareil photo en USB avec cette même carte SD ça marche très bien.


----------



## anneee (28 Février 2010)

Peut-être un soucis de lecteur alors, un petit coup de fil au sav...


----------



## bigbe67 (20 Juin 2010)

Salut, j'ai un macbook pro 15" mid 2009, et je rencontre exactement le même problème. Le lecteur reconnaissait parfaitement ma carte sd, et puis d'un coup, plus rien...Il ne la détecte plus, n'apparait plus dans l'utilitaire de disque...  Le SAV a-t-il réussi à résoudre ton problème ?


----------



## doldz (29 Novembre 2010)

bigbe67 a dit:


> Salut, j'ai un macbook pro 15" mid 2009, et je rencontre exactement le même problème. Le lecteur reconnaissait parfaitement ma carte sd, et puis d'un coup, plus rien...Il ne la détecte plus, n'apparait plus dans l'utilitaire de disque...  Le SAV a-t-il réussi à résoudre ton problème ?



Bonjour, dsl de ressortir un truc qui peut paraître vieux, mais moi aussi j'ai le même problème qu'elle a été la solution que vous ayez trouvé ? si vous en avez trouvé une...


----------



## mattlac6 (7 Mars 2011)

Idem.
Une carte SD qui était lu sans problème n'est plus reconnue depuis un certain temps sur mon MBP 15" 2,8ghz (mid 2009).
par contre je n'ai pas fait attention si le passage à SL pouvait en être la cause.
Toujours pas de réponse pour ce problème ?


----------



## MisterDrako (24 Avril 2011)

Bjr,

je rencontre le meme PB avec le lecteur de carte SD de mon MBP 13'....

pas sûr de l'avoir testé sous SL aussi....

par contre cette carte fonctionnait tres bien auparavant (leopard, windows etc....)
et elle est reconnue sur mon Mac via un adaptateur USB ....


si vous avez deja eu  un retour au niveau SAv .....

Merci à tous...:mouais::mouais:


----------



## MisterDrako (24 Avril 2011)

Je viens de trouver la reponse à mon PB ci-dessus...

la carte sd etait malencontreusement "verrouillée" (curseur--> lock)
c'est tellement "gros" mais bon si ça peu aider quelqu'un .....

:love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## jeremy58 (1 Octobre 2011)

Je ressors aussi la discussion car j'ai malheureusement le même problème et j'ai testé avec plusieurs carte SD... Mon port fonctionnait très bien sous SL et j'ai ce problème depuis Mac OS X Lion.


----------



## moicoco (6 Octobre 2011)

j ai exactement le meme problème depuis lion que faire


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2011)

çà m'a aidé......c'est vrai que c'est gros mais on peut ne pas y penser......


----------



## M540 (12 Novembre 2011)

J'ai le même problème : mon MBP ne lit plus mes cartes SD. 
J'ai testé avec 2 cartes différentes, j'ai vérifié qu'elles ne soient pas verrouillées et pourtant elles n'apparaissent toujours pas... 

Quelqu'un peux m'aider s'il vous plaît ?

Merci


----------



## vipeyre (23 Décembre 2011)

Idem pour moi.   

Du coup, pas de retour pour personne ???? Mon SAV est malheureusement en Australie. Du coup, c'est embetant.....


----------



## kolargol31 (23 Décembre 2011)

APPLE a un SAV international donc n'importe quel APR, ou reparateur agree fera l'affaire!


----------



## misssky (11 Janvier 2012)

Alors en résumé y a plein de gens qui ont des soucis avec leurs manip carte SD.. 

Moi aussi le lecture seul m'ennuie profondément... 

Est ce que avec mon ancienne carte SD que j'avais avant cela été identique?? 

Une solution au final alors? 

SAV Apple à donner qque chose?

Merci à tous je me sens moins seul..


----------



## macdu (20 Mai 2012)

bonjour,
j'ai eu le même problème qui a été résolu en reformattant ma carte SD.
j'espère que ça vous aidera tous.
bye


----------



## chris42210 (2 Juillet 2014)

J'ai aussi ce problème....
Parfois j'arrive à détecter la carte en redémarrant le mac, mais là impossible help!


----------



## Romcoub (6 Février 2016)

Loup_Fenrir a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Après quelques recherches infructueuses je me tourne vers vous pour solliciter votre aide.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Je rencontre exactement le même problème depuis mon changement d'os X.

Quelqu'un aurait trouvé une solution?

Merci par avance


----------

